# Day of the Dead Calavera/Sugar Skull



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*And I LOVE it, Im definately doing the bracelet and pin up style dress. Definately will have a flower in hair possible a skull in flower. Love the rosery and might do the makeup. Im going to practice the makeup this weekend. Ummmm Rikki you forgot a shoe. what about a super cute shoe, whatcha got for that??? *


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I didn't do a shoe but I did shoe clips - the little flowers with skulls in the bottom left of my collage! You could clip them on any shoe you find appropriate. 

However, I'd probably do black peep-toe pumps - with or without the clips.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ooooooh those are shoe clips??? I thought they were barretts. So much cuter as shoe clips. I have super cute black peep toe and I have black mary janes with a high heel that would work too. *


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Spooki, I don't think she's marketing them as shoe clips but I don't see why they wouldn't work as such. I guess you might need to protect the shoe from the teeth on the clip, depending on what it's made with.

Either pair sounds like they'd go great with it!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

oh wow that makeup is so gorgeous the skull glitter love it! Great costume Rikki


----------

